# The next light (piano)



## Xinver

Hi
Here is one of my last works for solo piano. Greetings!

Audio: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/240911/the next light.mp3
Score: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/240911/the next light_ - SCORE.pdf

Or:


----------



## Xenakiboy

I can't believe nobody else has commented on this yet, this is hands down one of the best pieces I've heard on here!

It's a very evocative piece, the name of the piece doesn't match in my opinion though.

It is very expressive with some very delicious harmonies. 
Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## Pugg

Different time zones X.Boy.
O.T, very simple, not very original also.


----------



## Xenakiboy

It's a really nice jazzy adagio with a less virtuostic, but stylistically reminding of Scriabin, Debussy and even Schoenberg. I say good work!


----------



## Pugg

Let's agree to disagree.


----------



## Xinver

Thanks for commenting.
Yes, there are two parts here structured as ABA' (actually is a Song with Trio)
Part B is dodecaphonic in the most early style described by Schönberg and colleagues. The prime series is D-F-Eb-A-G#-F#-G-Db-C-E-B-A#
Part A combines several resources:
-Hybrid chords (no thirds) on a tonic with extended harmonnies following Bartok's axis system
-Some chords described by Messiaen

Greetings


----------



## Torkelburger

This is pretty good. The contrast between the two textures is nice. The score is not accurate to the audio, though. The right hand is playing chords on the downbeats in the A sections that isn't in the score.

Also, there are some octaves in the 12-tone counterpoint in the B section that stick out, not idiomatic to the style. Be careful of this when using 2 different permutations of the row at the same time contrapuntally.

But fairly good, overall.


----------



## Xinver

Torkelburger said:


> This is pretty good. The contrast between the two textures is nice. The score is not accurate to the audio, though. The right hand is playing chords on the downbeats in the A sections that isn't in the score.
> 
> Also, there are some octaves in the 12-tone counterpoint in the B section that stick out, not idiomatic to the style. Be careful of this when using 2 different permutations of the row at the same time contrapuntally.
> 
> But fairly good, overall.


Thanks.... In fact the audio is not correct, that's why those "ghost" chords can be heard. I'll go over it and correct it. Actually, the sound is much cleaner than it's heard.
Regarding the atonality, yes, I know that the mostró "forbidden" issue si the parallel octaves. However, sometí es I use dodecaphony as a tool, nothing more. Anyway, in the revision I'll look for those octaves and try to improve the score.

Than is again, you've been very helpful.


----------



## Xinver

OK these are the revised files:

sound: https://1drv.ms/u/s!AtPVY12YNILekE30-ZxY7uh_6ojL
score: https://1drv.ms/b/s!AtPVY12YNILekEoKSIzJlrLG6kcb


----------

